# sand question



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Can u use jointing sand (its used to fill cracks between paving blocks in driveways and such). It looks like small natural pebbles, and I can get it cheap where I work...


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Isn't that stuff like concrete? I wouldn't think that would be ideal for a tank.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> Isn't that stuff like concrete? I wouldn't think that would be ideal for a tank.


I'm not sure, we have an open bag at work, and it just looks like a bunch of small pebbles, no fine dust or anything...I'll try some in a small fishbowl and see what happens...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bradabolics said:


> Isn't that stuff like concrete? I wouldn't think that would be ideal for a tank.


I'm not sure, we have an open bag at work, and it just looks like a bunch of small pebbles, no fine dust or anything...I'll try some in a small fishbowl and see what happens...
[/quote]
That would be good to test it. I would say it would probably be fine, but cant say for sure as i dont know what its made of. Just make sure its not altering the pH or anything


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

would beach sand work ?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey bud ur talking bout silica sand right??? It should be fine mate!!!!







:nod:


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

can I buy silica sand from home depot ? or would aragonite sand be better ? Am I supposed to wash it ?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> can I buy silica sand from home depot ? would it work ? Am I supposed to wash it ?


Absolutely! In fact there are a lot of people that get HD sand, just make sure you rinse it real good then rinse it again.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard that aragonite sand is better than silica


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Bradabolics said:


> Can u use jointing sand (its used to fill cracks between paving blocks in driveways and such). It looks like small natural pebbles, and I can get it cheap where I work...


That's what i used for my tank. You have to reeeeaaalllyyyy rinse it well before ading it to your tank......trust me!
Check my post about it. switched to sand


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I think it is really light and a pain in the arse when doing tank clean!! Better going for omething with a heavier grain!!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I think it is really light and a pain in the arse when doing tank clean!! Better going for omething with a heavier grain!!!!


With the sand i put,i find that's pretty easy to do water changes. You can see all the uneaten food and crap , just hover over the sand! When i add water,i add it slowly but not too slow and that's it. Water doesn't get cloudy at all.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I see, I think I'll go with something that's a little heavier than sand


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I think it is really light and a pain in the arse when doing tank clean!! Better going for something with a heavier grain!!!!


I meant still use sand but a sand with a slightly larger grain!!!!







:nod:


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm still new, what kind of sand would that be exactly ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> I'm still new, what kind of sand would that be exactly ?


pool filter sand,paving stone sand...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im using play sand from home depot. Most sads will be fine. You dont really have to wash it, but if you dont it will cloud up your tank constantly. Washing aims at removing the very fine particles of sand that stir up easily. If you dont remove them, especieally with large fish, they will get stirred up and cloud your tank. Probably dont want them goin g through the filter motor either, but sicne there so fine, i dont think that would be too big of a deal.

I also use "rive rock" wich was from another hardware store that works good. Im not one to spend 1$ a pound at a lfs for substrate especially for a 125g and a 65g. If theres something special about it, mayby (moon sand, planting substrate...), but you can get normal substrate else where much cheaper


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I see, thanks, what do you guys think of black sand ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Oh I see, thanks, what do you guys think of black sand ?


 It is usually pretty nice. Look up tatian moon sand as this is an expensive type of black sand. Black sand usually brings out fish colours too i think


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

How expensive is it ?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

19-22 bucks for i wanna say 15 pounds. its up there. check out this thread i put together. it should answer some of the questions.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2473466


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I just bought play sand from home depot, I've been cleaning and rinsing for like 2 hours and it still seems a tad bit cloudy, is this normal ? Will the filter of the tank clean the rest ? Thanks


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> I just bought play sand from home depot, I've been cleaning and rinsing for like 2 hours and it still seems a tad bit cloudy, is this normal ? Will the filter of the tank clean the rest ? Thanks


shut your filter and powerhead off. When you finish putting the sand in the tank,wait about an hour for most of it to settle and then turn them on. Tomorrow you should rinse the filter media and clean the impeller of your filter just to be on the safe side.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Whats a powerhead ? Is it necessary ? Thanks


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> Whats a powerhead ? Is it necessary ? Thanks


Adds current wicth Ps love,makes them swim more witch makes them hungry,they eat more,they grow faster.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I see


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Powerheads are also good for water circulation and for current like 1Rhom said. If you get one,get the one that has a filter on it. It works good. Also a word of caution. Play sand kicks up easy, so don't put the intake for the filter or powerhead near the sand. Or even to low to the bottom. You will destroy the mechanics of the filter.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh, I hav the Rena xp4 filter, how should I position it in the tank ?

I've been cleaning and rinsing this play sand for like 4 hours and it's still cloudy, should I just get aquarium sand ? Who here uses play sand ?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

just position it so it wont be sucking in sand. and position the output so it doesnt stir up sand. play sand is fine. but its not the amount of time you do something, its how in depth or detailed you do it. how have you been rinsing it? have you bee letting it settle? let everything settle for an hour or 2 if you havent. any pics?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Well my tank is empty, I'm cleaning the sand in a bucket


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

try using a pillowcase like i used in my sand thread. it works the best. depending on the pillowcase you may lose some really fine particles of sand but itll be ok


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Na man forget it I used a pillowcase, I'm gonna go get aragonite sand from like petco or petsmart, do I need to rinse n clean the aragonite sand also ?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, it is highly recommended you rinse and clean any substrate. some more than others but yes still give it a good rinse.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i used sand that's used for leveling paving blocks,worked out fine.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What do u guys think of the Carib sea white sand ? I'm gonna go with this sand


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

should look nice.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea my local fish store has some, I'm gonna get 100 pounds


----------

